# Closet rod with eazy anchors??



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a zinc diecast EZ anchor has a shear strength of 50 pounds in 1/2" drywall.



It might hold but I don't think I would trust it. Especially due to the force applied each time you hang something heavy on the rod, it is going to work the anchors quite a bit and I would think they would tend to crumble the drywall around them eventually.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Agreed. I usually rip 3 inch wood cleats to mount onto studs and then hang the closet bar on that. The rips allow for shelving, too.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of weight goes onto a closet rod - no drywall anchors - needs to be held solidly to studs. IMHO...


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I ran 1x 4 the full width of the sides and back of the closet to be sure I hit two studs. From what my wife puts in a closet, i would never trust a drywall anchor. Once you paint the 1x and shelving, it blends into the background. Also, the 1x material that sticks out past the shelf makes a great place to install some hooks to use as a tie / belt hanger.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

and thats why he didnt put in blocking


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Ya use some 1x4 all the way around is what its got to be.

Closet opening is 80/82 . If i wanted to do a a double rod. Could i put one at 70 and 35 and still have room for a shelf you think??


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I put 2 rods in my closet & shelf up top, worked great


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I went 40"/80" on the double shelves. 35" might be a little low especially if people are storing shoes / misc stuff on the floor.


----------

